# Help with identification



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Got a call the other day from a fellow with a "honeybee" problem. He said they were in the ground under his sidewalk so I knew the chances they were honeybees were nearly nil. Out of curiosity, I went to have a look. They are NOT honeybees and they are not any type of yellowjacket. I am thinking mason bees of some sort. They were carrying pollen like crazy into small holes in the ground and there were many such holes. Neither of us suffered any stings, though we got very close to the bees/wasps/whatevers. They never even threatened us. Could these be masons or something else? I thought masons bored into wood, not the ground. Thanks for your help. -james


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I have some similar bees at my house. They look like small, black honeybees and I believe they're called Andrenid bees, aka miner/digger bees. That's what I came up with. They say they like well-drained, sandy soil. You only see them about a month or so in the early spring, but they've shown up for the last 3-4 years in the same spot. 

Look them up and see if that could be them. They're very gentle and don't seem to cause any problems. The more pollinators, the better, I figure!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

yes, after further research, I am fairly certain these are some variety of "miner bees". Thanks. -James


----------

